# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Софт >  Ваш браузер

## Stych

*Я пользуюсь двумя - GranParadiso/3.0.11pre и Opera 9.64. Как бы сказать сравниваю)) Опера нравиться по своей эргономичности и внешнему виду, а Мозилла по фунционалу). Посмотрю чему отдам предпочтение. Пока не знаю. А вы чем пользуетесь?*

----------


## Vanya

в данный момент ИЕ ...

----------


## Sanych

Раньше всегда был на Опере. Сейчас перешёл на Мозиллу. Всё таки более корректно она работает. Хотя, при установке форума этого, кодировку в чате только Опера правильно показывала. Мозилла и ИЕ ни как не хотели видеть.

----------


## Akasey

у меня Опера 9.62  стоит и ничего. все говорят Мазила Мазила , а мне Опера

----------


## Asteriks

У каждого браузера свои плюсы и минусы. У меня их три: Opera 9.63, Mozilla 3.09 и IE, пусть будет. Скорость, конечно, у первых двух. Удобство и внешний вид у Оперы, функциональность у Мозилы, ну и IE обижать не будем... Иногда и он приносит пользу...

----------


## Serj_2k

я на Опере. глюков, которые многие наблюдают, у меня вродь не видно. всё устраивает, особенно эргономика + привычка. у меня вопрос о выборе браузера не стоит за ненадобностью))

----------


## dr. Watson

Разные перепробовал, но как по мне, так лучше Opera.

----------


## Mitrej

Для меня самый лучший вариант это Mozilla Firefox 3 + плагины.

----------


## HARON

Браузер дело вкуса и привычки.Пробовал почти все популярные,остоновился на Лисе!

----------


## Пацаваца

У меня лисичко стоит)

----------


## MOHAPX

До семерки отлична пахала мазила, но после установки её на семерку через каждые 15 минут просила подключицца к инэту, мине эта надоело и я её удалил, аставил тока оперу, которая в отличие от икспишной на семерке пошла отлично и бес збоев, как раньше.

----------


## HARON

Мозила. Привык.

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

Пользуюсь Mozilla Firefox.

----------


## vova230

Опера и IE

----------


## HARON

> До семерки отлична пахала мазила, но после установки её на семерку через каждые 15 минут просила подключицца к инэту, мине эта надоело и я её удалил, аставил тока оперу, которая в отличие от икспишной на семерке пошла отлично и бес збоев, как раньше.


Удалить проще чем настроить конечно.eee:

----------


## MOHAPX

> Удалить проще чем настроить конечно.eee:


да даже не в этом дело, просто она тормозила даже после настроек, а опера в это же время летала нормально...

----------


## Serj_2k

> До семерки отлична пахала мазила, но после установки её на семерку через каждые 15 минут просила подключицца к инэту, мине эта надоело и я её удалил, аставил тока оперу, которая в отличие от икспишной на семерке пошла отлично и бес збоев, как раньше.


Опера пошла без сбоев? я правильно понял? если да, то какие именно сбои были?

----------


## MOHAPX

> Опера пошла без сбоев? я правильно понял? если да, то какие именно сбои были?


раньше с форума выкидывало каждые 15 минут. надо было обновлять страницу и заново авторизовывацца...

----------


## Serj_2k

а полную переустановку делал?

зы. у меня никогда ничего такого не наблюдалось. единственное, что вспоминаецца про лаги Оперы, так это глюки, появившиеся после установки кривого флзш плеера

----------


## Alandr

Google Chrome, Opera, Mozilla, всё перепробовал по мне лутше Google Chrome

----------


## Gimlet

Установил Opera 10.00 Beta...юзаю уже почти неделю...пока только положительные эмоции от этого продукта. До "десяточки" стояла Opera 9.64...собственно тоже особых нареканий у меня не вызывала. Результат опроса, как и многие другие, меня нисколько не удивляет.

----------


## Alex

Откровенно удивился, что у нас в городе многие имеют хороший вкус. Но Opera сижу уже давно и не думаю на что-то менять - меня на 100% устраивает.
Opera, Mozilla, Apple Safari - брузеры не плохие и каждый использует то, что больше по душе. Да и ослик тоже совершенствуется, может настанет времена, когда и он не будет уступать.

----------


## Asteriks

*Mozilla Firefox v3.5 RC3 (Russian)*
Пару дней назад нашла эту версию Мозилы. Установила. Класс! 
Добавила к ней только fast dial и AP, смотрите скрин ниже. 
Что хорошего заметила:
1) Скорость выше! Сайты грузятся быстрее, почти моментально!
2) Как-то с паролями получше. Сохраняются мастером вроде как обычно, но заходишь на страницу, если побыл один раз сразу, без пароля, по вкладке.
3) Темку такую симпатичную себе нашла на свой вкус, только ею сейчас и пользуюсь.


Несколько мрачновато может показаться, окошки неяркие, но можно их уменьшить немножко, тогда вид получше. В теме кнопки удобные. Большие и симпатичные. Этот браузер только для меня, остальное семейство с огромным количеством окошек на Опере сидит. 


Обнаружила вчера одно маленькое дополнение к Мозиле - *AutoPager* называется, значок у него* AP*. Так оно мне понравилось, что решила отписаться. Не нужно листать страницы! Это мастер делает! Для чего? Вон, например, нужно мне темы на форуме перечитать, а там 3 страницы. Пейджер показывает все три одним махом, списком, с указанием страницы. Очень удобно. И не слетает ничего, и ждать загрузки следующей страницы не надо. Интересно, а для Оперы есть что-нибудь подобное?
Вот так он выглядит его работа, но там ёщё что-то в настройках, я пока не разобралась.

----------


## Sanych

Мне одно не нравиться в этих версиях, что самую первую вкладку закрыть нельзя крестиком, что бы перейти к окошкам быстрого запуска.

----------


## Femida

У меня установлены все самые популярные браузеры (IE, Opera, Mozilla, Google Chrome), но чаще пользуюсь Оперой!!

----------


## HARON

> У меня установлены все самые популярные браузеры (IE, Opera, Mozilla, Google Chrome), но чаще пользуюсь Оперой!!


Зачем тогда остальные?

----------


## Femida

> Зачем тогда остальные?


просто так) для сравнения...) FireFox и IE тоже иногда открываю...

----------


## HARON

Ну,сравнила,нашла лучший и пользуйся! Откуда эта тяга к стяжательству? У деда фамилия не Плюшкин?)))


! Харон, типа как бы надо быть скромнее ... и по теме

----------


## Femida

> Ну,сравнила,нашла лучший и пользуйся! Откуда эта тяга к стяжательству? У деда фамилия не Плюшкин?)))
> 
> 
> ! Харон, типа как бы надо быть скромнее ... и по теме


М-хи... значит, заполняю пространство винчестера..))

----------


## Mitrej

Firefox нанес ощутимый удар позициям Internet Explorer

Браузер Mozilla Firefox значительно увеличил свою долю на рынке в августе, сообщают данные от Net Applications.

Процент использующих «огнелиса» серферов вырос в прошлом месяце сразу до 22,98% — это не абсолютный рекорд, но куски пирога у Internet Explorer откусываются все большие. Доля браузера от Microsoft составила 66,97% (в июле — 67,68. Остальные браузеры также в этом поучаствовали — доля Chrome (4 место) выросла до 2,84%, Opera осталась на пятом месте с 2,04%.

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

Лишь у Apple Safari показатели не меняются — все те же 4,07% и общее третье место. Возможно, ситуация изменится с выходом новой Mac OS X Snow Leopard, поскольку этот браузер наиболее оптимально работает в 64-битной ОС. По тем же причинам ждут улучшения позиций и в Microsoft, но в октябре, когда начнется продажа Windows 7.

----------


## Адмирал

а у меня Мозилка - супер рулит

----------


## Mitrej

Рыночная доля браузера Chrome превысила 5%

По [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] аналитической компании Net Applications, в январе 2010 года рыночная доля Chrome составила 5,2%, что на 0,57 процентных пункта больше по сравнению с декабрем прошлого года. Также незначительно улучшил свою позицию веб-обозреватель Safari, которому в минувшем месяце отдали предпочтение 4,51% пользователей (4,46% в декабре).

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

При этом продолжают сдавать свои позиции Internet Explorer и Mozilla Firefox. Доля браузера от Microsoft за месяц сократилась с 62,69% до 62,18%. Популярность Firefox снизилась на 0,2 процентных пункта — с 24,61% в декабре прошлого года до 24,41% в январе 2010-го.

Доля норвежского браузера Opera осталась практически неизменной — 2,38%. В декабре этот показатель составлял 2,4%.

По прогнозам аналитиков, в дальнейшем Internet Explorer продолжит сдавать позиции на рынке веб-обозревателей. Этому поспособствует Google, объявившая о том, что прекращает поддержку шестой версии браузера от Microsoft. С 1 марта большинство сервисов Google не будут работать в IE 6.

----------


## AKON

Только Гугл Хром. Во всем устраивает.

----------


## Mitrej

Кому интересно могут посмотреть [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ].

----------


## PatR!oT

хром от гугла  не променяю  не на один браузер !!!!
кто не пробовал попробуйте !!!!!

----------


## SDS

*PatR!oT*, 
А какого рожна он 120Mb весит? поищи в папке "Documents and Settings"

----------


## Mr_Vinni

Пользуюсь Оперой 10.51, меня устраивает, проблем в ее работе не замечал.
Раньше пробовал Мазилу и Хром, Опера мне больше по душе.

----------


## SDS

*Mr_Vinni*, 
обновлять пора - у меня  11.10 версия

----------


## Mr_Vinni

> *Mr_Vinni*, 
> обновлять пора - у меня  11.10 версия


Я не знаю где скачать по гостю

----------


## SDS

Здесь

----------


## JAHolper

*Статистика количества посетителей нашего форума за прошедшие три месяца.*

	Opera - 	9 789 - 	44,78 %
	Firefox - 	5 073 - 	23,20 %
	Chrome - 	2 851 - 	13,04 %
	Internet Explorer - 	2 541 - 	11,62 %
	Opera Mini - 	1 429 - 	6,54 %
	Safari - 	103 - 	0,47 %
	Android Browser - 	35 - 	0,16 %
	Mozilla Compatible Agent - 	14 - 	0,06 %
	Mozilla - 	12 - 	0,05 %
	SeaMonkey - 	4 - 	0,02 %

----------


## Akasey

пользуюсь Opera AC 3.7.8 RC2 [10.63.3516.4] (Full Installer)

----------

